# amoxicillin dosage



## bartuska (Apr 20, 2005)

I may be paranoid but I am a little woriied about my 2 week old baby homer. He is growing like crazy, but today just looks a little "off".  He just doesn't seem as peppy as usual. It is very hot out--so maybe that has something to do with it. (the loft isn't too bad though) There was a little unusual poop in his box today--a formed, but long poop in a clear liquid. No white. Then there were some normal ones too. Just in case--what is the dose of Amoxicillin (I'm thinking of salmonella or e. coli) on a pigeon? Is it safe for fledglings? I am a practioner so I have access to getting the medication but I have no idea on the dosage. I would try and see a vet if needed--just i don't think there are any avian vets unless I can get to the University and that could take longer than I want if something suddenly goes bad--then again, I hope I'm just looking too much into things-time will tell. I'd appreciate this info and hope I'll never have to put it to use. Thanks


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hello bartuska,

I know how you feel,, I see every little change in my birds, and sometimes I think I'm paranoid, and want to take care of it now then later.

Were the parents treated with preventive measures for canker, cocci, e-coli, or salmonellas before the breeding season?

If not, I would have an avian vet make the exact diagnosis, so you know what the baby has and treat with the appropriate drug & amount, because this baby is only 2 weeks old.


----------



## bartuska (Apr 20, 2005)

Hey Treesa!
I think I was way too paranoid! I went back to the loft after they all ate and there sat the baby all wide eyed and active with a big, full crop.  I think he was hungry. All looks good at this point. I haven't treated the birds for anything --so far they are all very healthy and no sign of anything wrong. Is it recommended to treat prophylactically? I'd prefer not to. I do use pro-biotics and yeast weekly. While I got you on the line--I'd like to know more about garlic--how much do you use? Do you just squeeze a clove in the water or ???? thanks


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I soak a clove of garlic ovenight in their water.

The dose for clavamox (amoxicillin+claculanic acid) is 50-80 mg/kg bid
You can make the first dose double.
Don't give it with sulfonamides, tetracycline, erythromycin, chloramphenicol.

Glad your little one is ok now.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

bartuska said:


> Hey Treesa!
> Is it recommended to treat prophylactically? I'd prefer not to. I do use pro-biotics and yeast weekly. While I got you on the line--I'd like to know more about garlic--how much do you use? Do you just squeeze a clove in the water or ???? thanks


I usually give them a preventive treatment for canker, cocci, and worms before the breeding season. There is also a 4 in one for e-coli, salmonellas, paratyphoid and worms, you can use at a different time of year. I don't like giving it to much, just once a year, especially before they breed.

I usually cut up one clove of garlic over a gallon water, letting all the juices that run out run into the water, and then put the whole clove in the water. If your birds are not drinking as they should and shaking their head after they drink from the taste, then decrease the amount. It doesn't do them any good if they aren't drinking it readily.

You can do it that way or soak it overnight as Reti does, that gives it a nice potency!

Glad to hear the youngster is fine.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Pre season treatment*

If you have given your birds pretreatment before breeding will it cover in the fall and winter or do you need to treat agian? Can the garlic cloves be crushed and placed in the water fresh or do you still need soak over night? Glad your birds are doing better.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

upcd said:


> If you have given your birds pretreatment before breeding will it cover in the fall and winter or do you need to treat agian? Can the garlic cloves be crushed and placed in the water fresh or do you still need soak over night? Glad your birds are doing better.


You can place the garlic clove, (cut up) in a gallon water fresh, you don't need to soak it.

I only give the preventionbefore breeding season to insure healthy babies.


----------



## upcd (Mar 12, 2005)

*Days*

How many days do you give the garlc treatment?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

upcd said:


> How many days do you give the garlc treatment?


I usually give it in the water about 3 times a week.


----------



## bartuska (Apr 20, 2005)

I am going to look into those 4 in one treatments for spring. It probably is a good idea. I didn't think my young birds (just around 5-6 months) would even lay eggs this year--but they did! I now have 2 more eggs as of yesterday--this is this couples first time so we'll see how it goes--they seem pretty serious about it though. They are both such incredibly beauitful birds, I was so glad when they paired up. 
My baby is doing fine. I have a picture of him on my website if you want to see him  --it's www. silverwindloft.com
Thanks!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so happy to hear the baby is doing well. 

All pigeons take their egg hatching duties very seriously, they have but one thing in mind and one only....egg sitting, everything they do from then on is for that one purpose.

If you have alot of pigeons, please provide a nice cozy private little nest bowl and box with their own food bowl and water bowl, and grit, if possible, for the expectant parents. It makes life a whole lot better for them, and less stressful.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Bartuska,

I checked out your website. Very, very nice. You have beautiful birds and it looks like you do a great job with your white "dove" realeases. 
I'm going to retype it, to make it clickable: www.silverwindloft.com

Linda

PS The baby is adorable.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Your birds a so beautiful, healthy and happy looking.

The baby is just adorable.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Bartuska,

Your website is beautiful, and so are your birds.



Linda,

Thank you for bringing the website to our attention.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Hi Bartuska*

Your web site is terrific, your birds are beautiful and your new baby is a real beauty cutie!


----------



## bartuska (Apr 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I got onto this business because I love birds so much yet refuse to keep one caged in my house. Having pigeons is the perfect situation since I get to interact with them, learn about thme and set them free--and they come home! I'm taking the business part of my dove release slow--in fact I had to choose between doing a wedding show and having my husband build a new loft (we had money for one or the other--not both) and I chose the loft. I love showing them off for others--but still woryy about them coming home --i.e. getting hurt or lost. It's kind of how I feel about my kids!


----------

